# I've been working on Logos...



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 17, 2012)

I got Adobe Illustrator 2 days ago and I've only had about an hour or two total time to mess around with it. I think these few turned out pretty good


----------



## mphsc (Feb 18, 2012)

nice start but give yourself a good 6 months with it. Endless possibilities...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 18, 2012)

Does that say nipple?


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 19, 2012)

mphsc said:


> nice start but give yourself a good 6 months with it. Endless possibilities...



 What you have there is a start, nothing more, nothing less. Get to grips with the program, work the shit out of some tutorials and learn what you're doing.

Good design principles, a good eye for space etc.., and a hell of a lot of time/practice make for good designs.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 19, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> What you have there is a start, nothing more, nothing less. Get to grips with the program, work the shit out of some tutorials and learn what you're doing.
> 
> Good design principles, a good eye for space etc.., and a hell of a lot of time/practice make for good designs.



This, spend some time on the net and learn up about typography, and especially use of fonts, because it's very important stuff. You should pick up on it relatively quickly, and you have a good start to begin with.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! Like I've mentioned, I've only been using it for about an hour. I'm definitely going to look into tutorials and different techniques. For only having an hour or so played with it I thought they had looked pretty decent and wanted to share my thoughts!
Here is another one I did for Your Last Descent. they wanted a more "Born Of Osiris" looking one.


----------

